# FireFox tips and tweaks



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Post your *FireFox tips and tweaks* here.

I have always use Netscape but now got firefox but one thing that was missing was the check box so that a animation could loop just once.
Well I found a fix you can do if you like to have the option for a gif to play once only.
With firefox close open your prefs file from your firefox profile.
Now add the line here...

user_pref("image.animation_mode", "once");

Now save the file.
Open firefox and your see the images load still but animation in them will play only once and stop.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Hidden Mozilla/Firefox/Thunderbird Prefs
http://www.geocities.com/pratiksolanki/

Customizing Mozilla
http://www.mozilla.org/unix/customizing.html

Editing Configuration Files
http://www.mozilla.org/support/firefox/edit

Tips & Tricks
http://www.mozilla.org/support/firefox/tips


----------



## game freak (Apr 18, 2004)

well i just love firefox
i have been using it for ever, so have many of the peopel i have...bullied...no persuaded to use it.

i have posted this at NJAF and they have found ti to be useful.

buit heres the jist of it. firefox uses prefs.js to store your profile prefreneces. all the strings/bolleans etc in about:config.

The only thing is that your able to change these, mess these up as well as not being able to edit them with FF open. User.js sorts this out. It copies over prefs.js so it keeps all your entries/hacks in one place.

navigate to: C:\Documents and Settings\%User%\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\########.default and create a new file called user.js. edit it with the following strings.


```
user_pref("network.http.pipelining", true);
user_pref("network.http.proxy.pipelining", true);
user_pref("network.http.pipelining.maxrequests", 8);
user_pref("content.notify.backoffcount", 5);
user_pref("plugin.expose_full_path", true);
user_pref("ui.submenuDelay", 0);
user_pref("content.interrupt.parsing", true);
user_pref("content.max.tokenizing.time", 2250000);
user_pref("content.notify.interval", 750000);
user_pref("content.notify.ontimer", true);
user_pref("content.switch.threshold", 750000);
user_pref("nglayout.initialpaint.delay", 0);
user_pref("network.http.max-connections", 48);
user_pref("network.http.max-connections-per-server", 16);
user_pref("network.http.max-persistent-connections-per-proxy", 16);
user_pref("network.http.max-persistent-connections-per-server", 8);
user_pref("browser.cache.memory.capacity", 65536);
```
this is for a fast computer and connections. more details are at NJAF

Any queries ask


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Not sure I understand what this does.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello Hewee and Everyone 

I only use Firefox, nothing else, and get on very well with it. I want to be able to right-click and have the option to choose a folder to send anything to, not sure which forum to ask about this. Hope your'e well. I'm busy growing roses, hope to retire next year, and helping at the local garden centre with the watering as we are so "dry".

Penny


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Hi Penny 

Good to see yea and hope your doing well. Sounds like your keeping busy and I do hope you can stop working next year. 

Don't know about a send to for firefox. I am new to it so there may be a add-on or Extension here.
https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/extensions/

You can right click and pick save-as for images and it should remember the folder you picked. It forgets sometimes and points back the the firefox folder byt just save in the folder you want again.
If there are other things on the page right click and click on page info. Then click on the media tab and high light things listed and click the save button.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Tuppence2 said:


> Hello Hewee and Everyone
> 
> I only use Firefox, nothing else, and get on very well with it. I want to be able to right-click and have the option to choose a folder to send anything to, not sure which forum to ask about this. Hope your'e well. I'm busy growing roses, hope to retire next year, and helping at the local garden centre with the watering as we are so "dry".
> 
> Penny


Hi Penny.........good to see you back........

Try here......... you may find what your looking for.......cu later, take care,

Frank........pats for all the gang...

http://www.mozilla.org/support/firefox/


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello Hewee, Frank.

Nice to talk to you. Ok, thanks a lot. I'll take a look at the links. I know I found a program that gave me the "Send To" function when I used Windows 2000.

Put my latest rose into its big pot today, "Felicia", and planted the standard rose "Savoy Hotel".

Take care and I might see you here again some time.


----------



## pooladdict2 (Jun 21, 2006)

You can also get firefox reviews, tweaks and tips here

I'm also a huge fan of the firefox browser, without firefox, i dont know where we could be now, probably in the farms growing cotton.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Thabnks a lot, pooladict2. I'll go there now. 

Penny


----------



## game freak (Apr 18, 2004)

hewee said:


> Not sure I understand what this does.


putting this simply makes firefox run soo much faster - pipelining enables more requests to any server.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

game freak said:


> putting this simply makes firefox run soo much faster - pipelining enables more requests to any server.


Yes but why in a new file?


----------



## game freak (Apr 18, 2004)

firefox is unable to overwrite it and so this means that you are able to edit the prefs.js file without having to restart.

i cant say that i remember where i got it from - a google should show you with some ideas why.

sorry i cant be any more help


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

OK thanks game freak.


----------



## pooladdict2 (Jun 21, 2006)

* How to make firefox look like internet Explore.*

"We all know someone that is just a little too comfortable with that blue e but maybe there is something we can do about it. People love to use themes for Firefox and you will be able to use them to make it look like an entirely different browser. You can tell from the screenshots just how realistic it looks in both the Luna theme and the Classic Windows theme. I know plenty of people that would not be able to tell a difference".  Read more at cybernet news.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

One great Extension we can all use is * CoLT*



> What is CoLT?
> 
> CoLT (short for "Copy Link Text") is a tiny extension for Firefox which makes it easier than ever to copy a hyperlink's associated text. For example, if I were to use this extension to copy this link to my blog, the copied text would quite literally be this link to my blog.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jun 18, 2005)

Do you mean this Tuppence?


----------



## zenpcs (Oct 16, 2006)

Make FireFox look like Internet explorer? Great. Some computer users actually don't know what FireFox is. Making it look like Internet Explorer could 'trick' them into using it.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Here is one I just got that is very cool called https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/2993/



> Finally mapping is integrated with the Firefox browser. The product called Shazou (pronounced Shazoo it is Japanese for mapping) enables the user with one-ckick to map and geo-locate any website they are currently viewing. Shazou was developed as a tool to improve the awareness for people surfing the internet about where and who they are interacting with every click of the mouse. Shazou will show you the details that you need to make better decisions about what sites you want to register or purchase products. THE COMMENT AREA IS NOT FOR TECHNICAL SUPPORT, WE HAVE NO WAY OF CONTACTING YOU, PLEASE VISIT WWW.SEISAN.COM/SHAZOU, WE CAN PROVIDE SUPPORT FOR YOU THERE! THANK YOU!


Then a must have is NoScript

Customizegoogle lets me block all the many thing that google does now days all over the place.

Image Zoom is really nice to use also.

Extended Cookie Manager 0.7 makes it more easy to deal with cookies.

Then for us that can have trouble seeing the print at some sites or it just to small to read to start with this comes in really handy so it Text size toolbar

Then I guess there are other cookie buttons but I added Cookie Manager Button.

Last is CookieCuller and I keep it on my toolbar so I can have a Extended Cookie Manager--protect/unprotect selected cookies.
I mark all the good cookies I want to keep protected. Do this after you clear all session cookies.
Now after you go to sites that you want to have cookies for but they set a session cookie on your PC I can clear them without closing firefox down or using one other the other cookie managers where you have to go tru and clear each one one at a time or highlight all you want to clear.
Just one click and all unprotected cookies are gone. Just make sure you click OK after deleting a cookie.
Nice thing also is if you deleted a cookie that you did not want to delete just click cancel and your get that cookie back.
It's nice having to click the ok before cookies are really deleted because Netscape was always that way till Netscape 7.2. when it was done away with I had 7.01 and you could delete cookies from the cookie manger but if you did not click ok they would all come back.


----------

